
#TrumpWon? trend vs. reality - vinnyglennon
https://medium.com/i-data/trumpwon-trend-vs-reality-16cec3badd60#.g05osa6oi
======
mtgx
> Why is everyone so obsessed with this hashtag and the fact that it was in
> Twitter’s trending topics list the morning after the first presidential
> debate?

Probably just surprised that Twitter even allowed it. If Twitter wasn't in the
middle of trying to sell itself off, it would've probably been censored. But
now that the acquisition is off the table, don't expect to see such hashtags
again after the second debate.

------
pedalpete
I'm not that familiar with trending hashtags on Twitter. It says the first
hashtag was 6am Eastern Time. That's mid-day in Europe. I'd suggest this is
planned. It was picked up by a few American cities (NY, Philly, DC) before it
hit big in the UK. It was almost an hour later that it started picking up in
other American cities around 7am for Boston, Charlotte, Chicago and Cleveland.

------
villedespommes
Rent a couple servers in Russia, Send a couple of pro-Trump tweets, Publish
this finding, Media will happily run with it

Voilà, Trump is now implicated

